# Case S



## Tau44 (Dec 7, 2003)

I am looking for a Case Antique Tractor with a wide front end to restore Maybe a S SC, VAC, or etc. I found a 1950 Case S for $1800 but I thought that was a little high. It is in good shape other then it needs one rear fender and eventually needs a paint job. it has a fair to pretty good paint job now but has dust spots, so i would have to repaint it and a few dents in the top of the grille . i am trying to find one with in 100 - 200 or so miles of Western Kentucky. What would be a fair price for this Case S . This is my first antique tractor to restore. . Do you know of any Cases in the area with a wide front end that I could purchase at a fair price.
I need the tractor to run. Since this is my first tractor.
Thanks,

Tau44


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Tau*

Welcome to the forum,
I am sure someone will come up with a tractor that fits the bill.Just wondering ,Why a Case?


----------



## Tau44 (Dec 7, 2003)

I don't really know the answer to that question. I like Case tractors. What would you suggest be a good tractor to be the first tractor to restore with a wide front end. That is really my only requirement. Wide Front End. What would be a good tractor start with.

Thanks,

Tau44


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

glad to see you found the place tau i hope you enjoy tractorforum


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tau44 _
> *I don't really know the answer to that question. I like Case tractors. What would you suggest be a good tractor to be the first tractor to restore with a wide front end. That is really my only requirement. Wide Front End. What would be a good tractor start with.
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


Well, I do like the Cases, but if you are looking for a nice, easy restore, that you plan to use, maybe a Ford or farmall may be better. Parts are REAL easy to get, lots of info out there, and prices are not to bad. The Ford N's are probably the easyest. parts are EVERYWERE. If you are looking for a worker, I would probably stick with a 8N or newer.

If you do go with a Case, you would want to make sure it is pretty well there, parts will be a little harder to get.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Well why not a Case S. Anyone can restore a Ford or a Farmall. Most of them are a dime a dozen and seems like everyones doing it. I don't have the production figures of the Fords or Farmalls but there were a total of 8390 Case S's made and as posted earlier 1157made in 1950. Yes I do admitt parts can be higher and harder to find but when you go to a tractor show you can always find a Ford or Farmall. 

I hope Les the best in luck finding a Case S to restore. with the money he will be saving on buying a Case S he will have more for parts. Then when he takes it to a show he may have one of a kind. I think it's one of the cute's little machine's case made.
caseman-d

:band: :xmas: :argue: :cheers:


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Caseman*

I agree with everything you say about the S. Just so parts are not too hard to find. I have seen guys get discouraged when they can't find what they need to finish thier project.That would be the only reason to do a more common tractor for a first forray into the antique iron sport.You know as well as I do that one tractor will never be enough once Tau catches the bug.I even have my eye on a case that I see sittng forlorn in the weeds.Don't know the model, but I have to get any tractors I get past the war department, she is convinced that the 8 I have is enough.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

TAU44, I'd suggest placing a "wanted ad" in the classifieds section of the forum, with the requirements you have in mind. You may get some responses, or find some people with suggestions of where to look.


----------



## BNG (Dec 18, 2003)

I have a Case along with my 3 others and yes I am a Red person who likes the common day tractor. The only drawback I have to offer to you is that if you were to buy the tractor, It would be located in Colorado and I just don't have specs but I have seen the tractor and the engine turns (isn't frozen if I recall correctly) I am trying to shuffle 4 as it is. email me maybe we can work something out. From one Tractor guy to another. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[email protected]


----------

